# Life hacks



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2016)

.... say Hi to Mrs. Hoover...[mans best friend]


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2016)

charley said:


> .... say Hi to Mrs. Hoover...[mans best friend]


that better be the .5 HP vac, if thats the 5HP vac its gonna suck his balls inside out


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2016)

..I thought I had a flat tire , and then I suddenly became very aroused ..     ....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 10, 2016)

one for retlaw


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2016)

wear your sweater backwards to hold snacks while you watch porn


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


>


@Heckler7 made it real tight. Hoping it feels like a little boys ass

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

